# ys 624 bucket extension



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Heres a pic of bucket extension made here by a place called the tin man, you cant buy them new or order them on line like you can get the extensions for all the Hondas I had from a place called Cormier Equipment, heres a pic of what the extensions the place here is making for Yamahas and any other kinds of blowers that people have, this is a pic of my buddys new ys 624 with it on, its made out of stainless steel and looks good but next week when mine is made I'm going to get a buddy of mine to powder coat it black, the place makes them and installs them for $120 tax in


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Heres a pic of bucket extension made here by a place called the tin man, you cant buy them new or order them on line like you can get the extensions for all the Hondas I had from a place called Cormier Equipment, heres a pic of what the extensions the place here is making for Yamahas and any other kinds of blowers that people have, this is a pic of my buddys new ys 624 with it on, its made out of stainless steel and looks good but next week when mine is made I'm going to get a buddy of mine to powder coat it black, the place makes them and installs them for $120 tax in


It looks really nice, but I think it would be better if the front edges were perpendicular to the floor level (like the extensions on the older YS624 and YS828) instead of tilted forward, as the extension also serves the purpose of letting you place the machine on service position (but I might be wrong :facepalm_zpsdj194qh , JMHO)


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> It looks really nice, but I think it would be better if the front edges were perpendicular to the floor level (like the extensions on the older YS624 and YS828) instead of tilted forward, as the extension also serves the purpose of letting you place the machine on service position (but I might be wrong :facepalm_zpsdj194qh , JMHO)


Yes you are right, and im gonna see if they can make mine a little diffrent then my buddys, this is the 1st one they made for the yamaha,but made many more for other blowers


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*extension*



chaulky45 said:


> Yes you are right, and im gonna see if they can make mine a little diffrent then my buddys, this is the 1st one they made for the yamaha,but made many more for other blowers


I found one, it a bit of rough shape ,its approx 25 years old, came off a old 624 aguy had scrapped, its currently getting sandblasted and powdercoated gloss black


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*light mods*

Did a few light mods, shes bright now,lol


----------

